# outlook mails klemmen im postausgang



## lula (11. Juni 2003)

hallo,
also ich benutze outlook 2000 und habe nach formatierung das problem, dass ich keine mails über 5mb senden kann. die hängen tagelang im postausgang...und übermittlungsstatus steht bei 85%. es handelt sich um einen account bei 1und 1..genug space ist vorhanden..hat ja mit express auf 98 auch immer geklappt. normale mails ohnhe anhang oder mit kleinen anhängen gehen; es muß ne dumme einstellung im outlook sein. ich habe schon kontrolliert:
sendeoptionen: online/offlinemodus
firewall ausgeschaltet

dat komische an der sache ist. nach ner zeit kommt ne fehlermeldung: unbekannter fehler. ich habe mir die datei auch schon selbst geschickt (habe mehrere accounts); sie war dann trotz fehlermeldung im posteingang, jedoch stand noch unter senden im postausgang und nicht unter gesendete objekte....

helft mir bitte. ich nutze outlook beruflich und muß öfters datenmengen in solchen umfängen vermailen.

danke


----------



## Leola13 (12. Juni 2003)

Hai,

bist Du sicher, daß es am Senden liegt ??
Oder hat der Empfänger ein Problem mit der Größe ?

Bei uns in der Firma gibts Beule, wenn Dateien > 3MB
verschickt werden. 
Bei meinem privaten Email-Anschluss gibt es auch 
Probleme bei Dateien > 2 MB.

Ciao


----------



## lula (12. Juni 2003)

hi, ne am empfänger liegts auch nicht. hab mir ja selbst ne testmail geschickt. ich habe massig space. und da war dat gleiche prob. es war zwar angekommen aber hatte vorher zig fehlermeldungen und es bleieb immer noch im postausgang als ungesendet.



wenn der empfänger dat net bekommen kann, geht die mail trotzdem raus und steht als gesendetes objekt im outlook. man bekommt dann halt ne fehlermeldung. aber bei mir passiert ja gar nix in dieser richtung.


----------



## Valentin- (12. Juni 2003)

Ja das ist ziemlich Outlook typisch. Das beste was du tun kannst ist
Email Versenden drücken Outlook schliessen neu aufmachen und einfach
Senden/Empfangen drücken meistens gehts dann ohne die 10 fache 
Versendung und das stecken bleiben im Ausgang.


----------



## lula (12. Juni 2003)

hallo,
und woran liegt das dann? ich meine ich weiß ja nie , ob die mail wirklich angekommen ist...doch kein zustand in dem man vernünftig arbeiten kann??


----------



## Valentin- (12. Juni 2003)

hm leider habe ich auch noch keine Lösung des Problems gefunden.
Sollte ich etwas in Erfahrung bringen können, werde ich es dir
in diesem Thread mitteilen. Einverstanden?


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Juni 2003)

Hmm, ich weiß nicht ob ich jetzt helfen kann. Ich bin normalerweise der Outlook-Hasser schlechthin  

Allerdings haben wir Outlook in der Firma (auf einem Mac). Wenn irgend etwas schiefläuft (und das tut es öfter mal) hat sich das neu erstellen der Outlook Datenbank bewährt.

Vielleicht klappt das ja auch bei Windows


----------



## Valentin- (12. Juni 2003)

Hm ne das ändert nichts. Habe sowas auch schon probiert, scheint
eher ein Probleme bei der Ausführung des Protokolls zu sein.

@lula 
Bei welchem Email-Anbieter bist du denn?


----------



## lula (12. Juni 2003)

hallo erstmal danke @ all für die hilfe  
also ich bin bei 1und1 und bei web.de und dann habe ich noch zwei adressen die über nen firmenserver laufen. es hat vor der formattierung..da hatte ich win 98 und outlook express, allet bestens geklappt.nur halt jetzt nicht.
ich sollte dazu sagen, dass ich web.de getrennt eingerichtet habe, also eine extra übermittlungsgruppe, da die ja nen zeitlimit haben; man darf nur alle 15min mails abrufen oder senden .... die andren 3 sind zusammengefasst als eine gruppe. 
bin immer noch der meinung, dass es nur ne kleinigkeit in outlook ist, ne winzigkleine einstellung, die ich noch net kenne.
aber kann den kompletten hilfeindex schon auswendig


----------



## Valentin- (13. Juni 2003)

Welchen Account hast du als StandardAccount festgelegt? Es scheint
mir nämlich als sei das ein großes web.de Problem.


----------



## lula (13. Juni 2003)

standart account ist die bei 1und 1...web.de läuft nur nebenher...als getrennte übermittlungsgruppe. also web.de einzeln weil wie gesagt, das abruf bzw sendezeitlimit begrenzt ist..


----------



## Valentin- (13. Juni 2003)

Hm okay dann liegts schon mal nicht an web.de. Dann weiß ich leider
auch nicht weiter. Sorry.


----------

